# Beyond Rubik's Cube - LSC Exhibit



## Bob (Jul 13, 2013)

g.co/beyondrubikscube


----------



## EMI (Jul 13, 2013)

http://lsc.org/see-whats-happening/upcoming-exhibitions/cube/

I didn't even get what was going on before finding this link.


----------



## Bob (Jul 13, 2013)

I wanted to tease people.


----------



## MWilson (Jul 13, 2013)

Very cool video


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 13, 2013)

I was looking through the pamphlet and I notice myself with a cube in it! 
(I could tell from the t-shirt I was wearing while I was at a competition in the LSC, they had a few museum people there filming and taking pictures).







This exhibition seems very interesting and I will probably go see it when it is opened.


----------



## brandbest1 (Jul 14, 2013)

So is the exhibit going to be like the history of the cube or is it like more of behind the mathematics of it and stuff like that? Or do we not know yet? I would love to see the exhibit when it comes out!

BTW when's the next LSC comp? I'm dying for another Northeast competition.


----------



## Bob (Jul 14, 2013)

No more comps. I'm retired after wc13.


----------



## cubernya (Jul 14, 2013)

Bob said:


> No more comps. I'm retired after wc13.



Only as a delegate, right?


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 14, 2013)

Bob said:


> No more comps. I'm retired after wc13.


Wow really?

Thanks so much for organizing comps for about a decade!  I'm sure the speedcubing community really appreciates it!

I'm rather a bit worried about the future of Northeast comps right now... Hopefully Tim Reynolds or possibly some other delegate will take over organizing them...


----------



## brandbest1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Bob said:


> No more comps. I'm retired after wc13.



Wow, anyway, like Alex said, thanks for all the comps you have helped out at!

Then, I assume, my next comp I'm holding, I guess Tim or Kian will have to delegate then.
(This probably isn't the right thread for this, but it's kinda on topic.)

Edit: wait,I just read the posts above me more closely, and now I'm confused.


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 25, 2014)

*Beyond Rubik's Cube Exhibition*

The Beyond Rubik's Cube Exhibition will have its grand opening tomorrow, Saturday the 26th of April, at the Liberty Science Center in Jersey City.

Official site: www.brc.lsc.org



> GO 'BEYOND RUBIK'S CUBE' AT LIBERTY SCIENCE CENTER
> 
> 
> Well, we finally did it. We built the world's first museum exhibition about the Rubik's Cube.
> ...


 
Anthony Brooks, Rowe Hessler, and Erno Rubik have been making several media appearances in the past few days to promote the exhibition.

Featured in the show are original prototype cubes, robotic solvers (including lego), twisty puzzle variants (like the petaminx), interactive displays, the greatest gift shop, and more!!


----------



## cityzach (Apr 25, 2014)

I'll be there


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Apr 25, 2014)

If I go to NATS I will probably spend my downtime just running around there.. Again, and again, and again.


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 25, 2014)

I'll be there at US Nationals, tell me whats in the cube shop guys, they are nubs if they have Rubik's brand cubes.


Bob said:


> No more comps. I'm retired after wc13.


wtf Bob I asked you about this and you said that it was a late April Fools joke. 
huh


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 25, 2014)

Do we know if this exhibition is coming to the UK? I can't see anything on the site.


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 26, 2014)

http://playgrooviks.org/
I hate the controls for this. 

RIP QUEUE soon, sadly I gave up on finishing the cube because I'm slow and the controls suck.
y no pyra

edit: saw "faz from austrailia" on there ._0


----------



## Faz (Apr 26, 2014)

newtonbase said:


> Do we know if this exhibition is coming to the UK? I can't see anything on the site.



Apparently the exhibition will travel the world for 7 years after its 7 months at the Liberty Science Center.



AlexMaass said:


> http://playgrooviks.org/
> I hate the controls for this.
> 
> RIP QUEUE soon, sadly I gave up on finishing the cube because I'm slow and the controls suck.
> ...



Lol it took me like 2 minutes to solve a 4 move scramble :s


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 26, 2014)

I was just trying to solve it for about a minute and gave up because of the controls+the delay+colours. Cool idea though, I think I saw similar on a building somewhere in Europe on Reddit a few months ago. (the whole building was a cube, only 5 faces visible but solvable)


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 26, 2014)

That was pretty cool, but very hard to turn.


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 26, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> I was just trying to solve it for about a minute and gave up because of the controls+the delay+colours. Cool idea though, I think I saw similar on a building somewhere in Europe on Reddit a few months ago. (the whole building was a cube, only 5 faces visible but solvable)


It seems to be only accessible online only when the museum isn't open. Glad to see I'm not the only one to have given up on it



fazrulz said:


> Lol it took me like 2 minutes to solve a 4 move scramble :s


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Sep 21, 2014)

Where is it going next?

_Please be California, Please be California…._


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Sep 29, 2014)

Does nobody know?


----------



## ducttapecuber (Jul 7, 2016)

Currently this exhibition: _Beyond Rubik's Cube _is being held at Discovery Place in Charlotte NC. The exhibit it here until September 5th. It's pretty neat! I have had the wonderful opportunity of being hired by the museum for the exhibition 
If you stop by, feel free to say hi to me!

also note: On "Solve It Saturdays" which is every Saturday through the summer, your admission is FREE to the museum if you can solve the cube in under 2 minutes.

If you are in the area, it is worth the trip out to the Museum.


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 7, 2016)

ducttapecuber said:


> Currently this exhibition: _Beyond Rubik's Cube _is being held at Discovery Place in Charlotte NC. The exhibit it here until September 5th. It's pretty neat! I have had the wonderful opportunity of being hired by the museum for the exhibition
> If you stop by, feel free to say hi to me!
> 
> also note: On "Solve It Saturdays" which is every Saturday through the summer, your admission is FREE to the museum if you can solve the cube in under 2 minutes.
> ...


Do you know if it will ever come to the UK?


----------

